# Paradox - Crusader Kings, EU, Stellaris coming to mobile?!



## mrs quoad (Mar 18, 2016)

Paradox Might be Getting Serious About Bringing its Grand Strategy Games to Mobile

Crikey. That'd be quite a move (!) Can't imagine playing CK on a mobile, but I can see this triggering serious difficulties detaching from t'iPad 

Also, the fuck is Stellaris? I've clearly missed this one.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 18, 2016)

One of these days, I'll get a reply to a mobile gaming thread, dammit!

*shakes fist*


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2016)

Stellaris isn't released yet.  Its some super space strategy game they're doing.  

How would a phone cope with something like CK?


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 19, 2016)

tommers said:


> How would a phone cope with something like CK?


I wonder this too (!)

Will have to keep enough in the kitty for an emergency iPad, should the requirements look a bit too hairy. 

I presume there was a ck1, too? Wonder what the system reqs are for that...


----------



## J Ed (Mar 20, 2016)

Stellaris looks great but I really want to play HOI4 which apparently is out in may


----------



## YouSir (Mar 22, 2016)

That could consume my existence, EU4 in the bath would ruin me.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 22, 2016)

Fucking storybook LOL. 

Crusader Kings: Chronicles (by Paradox Interactive) - Touch Arcade

I bought it on a whimsy, because I) Crusader Kings!; and ii) I'd been particularly financially well behaved this week and was looking for an excuse for a treat. 

Not sure why. Really CBA with storybooks, and suffered buyers remorse almost instantly. 

Oh well.


----------

